

PlainTasks - opinionated todo-list plugin for Sublime Text 2 - allenb
https://github.com/aziz/PlainTasks

======
jrajav
As long as we're being opinionated, I think it would be better to just call
this what it is: a Taskpaper plugin for ST2.

By the way, same thing for vim: <https://github.com/davidoc/taskpaper.vim>

------
elomarns
I'm using this plugin for a while, and I think it's really great. The only
flaw was that it lacked documentation, which is not a problem anymore.

~~~
mkuhn
Yes, I can only recommend it.

I use it both on my laptop and my desktop and the list is synced by Dropbox.
The best thing that I can say is that it just works and fits very well into my
workflow but instead of a simple text-file I now have a nicely formatted list.

------
pallinder
For people that want this outside of Sublime you can get TaskPaper, same thing
(I guess this plugin was based on taskpaper). Available at the apstore. I use
it daily as my todo manager.

~~~
federicoweber
If you like TaskPaper—which by the way it's awesome—you should check
[FoldingText], by the same developer. It's currently in alpha, and expand on
the idea of TaskPaper adding some interesting features, like the builtin
timer.

[FoldingText]:<http://www.foldingtext.com>

~~~
dangoor
Sounds interesting. Cool that it's build in HTML/CSS/JS, and apparently 1.0
was just submitted to the App Store today:

[https://plus.google.com/103835916412808164341/posts/fC3RZ4Lp...](https://plus.google.com/103835916412808164341/posts/fC3RZ4LpvvZ)

------
jonheller
Thank you, I really enjoy this.

I spent so much of my time in Sublime Text these days that not having to leave
it (even to go to as great a program as Omnifocus) is really nice.

------
VeejayRampay
When I read "opinionated" these days, I automatically translate it in my head
to something like "This software only does part of the job, but that's by
design".

------
donniezazen
I am using Simplenote for my todo list using Markdown. nvPY on Ubuntu and
Flick Note on Android. It is nice and simple setup.

------
arrowgunz
This looks pretty useful. I don't have to leave Sublime to check for my coding
tasks now. I would definitely recommend this.

------
sourthyme
Nice. I've been making my own tasks in sublime for awhile.

